# Post your exotic reptile pics here!



## Snakeaholic (Feb 7, 2008)

if u have any cool or unusual herps then post your pics here


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 7, 2008)

you first :shock:


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

lmfao this will be a short thread


----------



## fuegan13 (Feb 7, 2008)

lol ... you might get a few overseas people but thats about it.....


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's one I have hidden under the stairs at home, the enclosure just looks like the one from the Reptile Park


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2008)

An I swear this ones mine as well


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2008)

This ones fun to play with


----------



## DerekHanson (Feb 7, 2008)

Speaking of overseas, here a few of my "exotics" from Calgary , Alberta, Canada

Derek

Pic 1 = Adult male Snow Corn Snake
Pic 2 = 5 year old male Boa Constrictor (and my daughter Sierra)
Pic 3 = Young female Kenyan Sand Boa
Pic 4 = Young male Kenyan Sand Boa


----------



## LJ77 (Feb 7, 2008)

Derek how old are the kenyan sand boa's ? and how big will the get ? 
Nice colllection.


----------



## Brettix (Feb 7, 2008)

I only keep aussie snakes,here's one of my bredli/jungle's


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 7, 2008)

My Stimson's Python. He eats mice once a fortnight.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 7, 2008)

CGSwans said:


> My Stimson's Python. He eats mice once a fortnight.


Your soo full of it...that stimy would have atleast 1 x rat a week...looks like you could breed him next year!


----------



## Tristis (Feb 7, 2008)

a boa on breeds choice


----------



## Tristis (Feb 7, 2008)

why not put the sunday paper, BC is a auzzie product


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Feb 7, 2008)

:shock:whoops!!!! :shock:


----------



## firedragon (Feb 7, 2008)

scm1 said:


> Your soo full of it...that stimy would have atleast 1 x rat a week...looks like you could breed him next year!


LOL, Does it get a child as a treat now and then it sure seems interested in those ones???
Woops clicked on the wrong one i was suposed to click on the pic with the BIIIIIIIIG snake


----------



## Korbin (Feb 7, 2008)

California king snake





Corn snake





a black rat snake I found. Very angry with me.





A box turtle I found





aaand a salamander I found





common snapping turtle. I didn't attempt to move this guy.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 7, 2008)

Man, i'd love to live where you do to "find" all these cool critters...

Where do you live.....NT? lol


----------



## Korbin (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in the US in the state of Ohio but all the critters were found at my job site in Kentucky where I spent a couple of summers.


----------



## DerekHanson (Feb 7, 2008)

LJ77 
Thanks , the sand boas at time of the picture were about a month and half years old. They dontget any bigger then 2-3 feet as adults with the female being a bit bigger. I am pretty happy with my collection, the adult boa was given to me for free along with his enclosure, I paid 40 bucks for the snow corn and $30 each for the sand boas.

Derek


----------



## m.punja (Feb 7, 2008)

Chimera said:


> Here's one I have hidden under the stairs at home, the enclosure just looks like the one from the Reptile Park


 

I just got back from ARP and I totally wanted to steal them vipers. I love these guys, they're unreal. On my list of items to steal were also the big king girl they had on display, the tais and that new sp of brown snake. It was so cute.


----------



## Armand (Feb 7, 2008)

CGSwans said:


> My Stimson's Python. He eats mice once a fortnight.


 
hahaha lol.. my pygmy python is just a little bigger so do you think i could breed maybe next season? i dont want to push her so i though ill wait for 2010 lol!


----------



## aspidito (Feb 7, 2008)

My nephew with my overgrown Darwin, I think I feed this one too much!


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 7, 2008)

Armand said:


> hahaha lol.. my pygmy python is just a little bigger so do you think i could breed maybe next season? i dont want to push her so i though ill wait for 2010 lol!



Sorry mate, I'm the wrong person to ask. Mine is just a hatchling.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Feb 7, 2008)

...


----------



## CGSwans (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd be very careful if I were you Womanator. I'm sure there's not that many 23 year olds from Bulli, NSW on NPWS' books...

edit: even if, as I presume, they're not yours, the visit would probably be a pain in the butt.


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 7, 2008)

maybe he's not on their books....two steps ahead...


----------



## Just_Joshin (Feb 7, 2008)

...


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's some of my exotics for you. 

Lesser Sundas python





Moluccan python





Irian Jaya carpet (het granite)





Burmese python





Granite Burm





Biak GTP





Indian python







Barneck Scrub python


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2008)

aspidito said:


> My nephew with my overgrown Darwin, I think I feed this one too much!



no that looks about right for a yearling


----------



## moreliainsanity (Feb 8, 2008)

Some Cool Excotics Keep Em coming!!!!

Leigh


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 8, 2008)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> Here's some of my exotics for you.
> 
> Lesser Sundas python
> 
> ...


We get smacked in the mouth if we call our women "scrub pythons" here in australia!

Love the Burm...


----------



## -Peter (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 8, 2008)

aspidito said:


> My nephew with my overgrown Darwin, I think I feed this one too much!


 
im not that dumb!! i saw that in an article in the MX news paper. I was quite shocked when i read it cause it said the snake was 5m long and wheighed 100kg!


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres some of my exotics (my photo's that is). Don't hold it against me.


































Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 8, 2008)

Rossco,
You can't post pics of a jag here, that's too much of a tease and rubbing salt into our wounds!!

Beautiful specimens...

Cheers


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 8, 2008)

Rossco what's the Piebald looking one in your last pic (besides awesome that is)

Also Jeremy's burmese is stunning. Really jealous at times of the exotics we can't keep here


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 8, 2008)

mcscribbles said:


> Rossco what's the Piebald looking one in your last pic (besides awesome that is)


Piebald Ball python.


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice caging in that second last picture.

Where is that from


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how the piebald colours came about? never seen one like that before (sorry for being such a n00b)


----------



## herptrader (Feb 8, 2008)

I am guessing photo with Sierra was not taken this week ;-)

Do you hunger for the Bredli's you had when you were in oz??



DerekHanson said:


> Speaking of overseas, here a few of my "exotics" from Calgary , Alberta, Canada
> 
> Derek
> 
> ...


----------



## canadarob (Feb 8, 2008)

*Loads of pics - Beware!!!*

Just a couple of past/current/wild herps!

Hatchling Phelsuma






Adult:





Baby leopard geckos:





An old kingsnake of mine:





Some camping/herping trips - unfortunately, I don't own any of these guys, but I thought you might like the pics anyway!! 

Painted Turtle while camping:





Western Hognose while camping





World's largest Thamnophis breeding ground:





Oxybelis aeneus from Panama





A couple eyelash vipers in Panama:










Baby Caiman:





Tiny baby Norops capito





Unidentfied Norops (maybe a new species...?)





Red eye tree frog





Hylid? Phyllomedusa?





I guess I'll stop with Dendrobates aureus






Hope that's not too much for you!!!

Rob


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't stop, some of those animals are absolutely stunning!!!

Thanks for the pics....


----------



## warren63 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wonderful pics, Rossco love these Leopard geckos


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 8, 2008)

:shock:
Some nice piccies!
Especially the jags and those green lizards.


----------



## itbites (Feb 8, 2008)

World's largest Thamnophis breeding ground...... that would be amazing to witness!


----------



## Spilota (Feb 8, 2008)

Ruby and my Cobra.


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys. The first lot of pictures were taken in Scotland whilst I was working, and the last 3 of the Jag and Piebald were taken at the Oslo reptile park in Norway.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## Lars K (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Lars K (Feb 8, 2008)




----------

